# TayJay Minis



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey Everyone ,

Its been a while since I updated my last thread "Going crosseyed looking at my maiden mare" . Last time I updated, Rexina was much better and moving around freely after laminitis episode. It really was a terrible time to see her moving around like that. She is much better after everything that happened at the start of the year and whilst she was not pregnant in the end, getting her back to her old self was on the top of my priority list

She is doing great and I decided in the early spring that she really needed another mare to hang out with as a paddock mate and future breeding companion. Both seem to get along well and I am hopeful they will both produce 2015 foals for me.

Please meet "Ella" other wise known as _"Kooka Heights hidden Gemm" _ She is very timid but coming along leaps and bounds within the first week. Unfortunately she is like this with everyone new that she meets.She produced a gorgeous little pinto filly last year which I have included a pic of. Not mine but ill be happy if she can produce something as cute for me


----------



## Wings (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahhhh so that's who you snapped up



Is she in foal for this season?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 9, 2014)

No not for this season Bree, hopefully 2015


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 10, 2014)

What a nice little mare Ryan, I'm sure she and Rexina will become great buddies. Exciting plans for 2015 - will you also be breeding from Rexina?


----------



##  (Nov 10, 2014)

What a pretty girl!!! And praying for your exciting arrivals in 2015!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks ladies





Yes that's the plan Anna. They are starting to get along well. At first it was a battle to see who would be boss when they met, but they got over it soon enough...


----------

